# Futuristic idea



## unidef (Mar 4, 2022)

It may take some heavy rewriting but implementing python and boost in FreeBSD 

Since c and cpp work together it builds a network

Feel free to call around


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2022)

unidef said:


> It may take some heavy rewriting but implementing python and boost in FreeBSD


lang/python39, devel/boost-all, there. Done.



unidef said:


> Since c and cpp work together it builds a network


I don't think you understand how this works. The programming language has NOTHING to do with (network) interoperability.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 6, 2022)

jimcollinz said:


> Hello guys, Im searching similar information


Hello. And what information is that?


----------



## jammied (Mar 7, 2022)

Generally, writing these things so that they work in BSD will tend to be very straightforward. The core guts of compiler will not be OS dependent. The only time there will be issue is if example they include assembler code that uses OS specific system calls.

For instance, the reason why Spotify and Netflix don't easily work on BSD is because they rely on code where the original author has not provided all the source code required for an easy port.


----------

